# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Marsela Cibukaj

## sirena_adria

*Marsela Cibukaj, e lumtur dhe mirënjohëse ndaj fansave*

Marsela, një talent i rrallë muzikor, ka arritur të “çmendë” me zërin e saj kumbues mijëra fansa jo vetëm në Shqipëri, por edhe në Itali. Na mahniti të gjithëve tek “The Voice of Albania”, duke na drithëruar nga timbri i vokalit të saj. Një natyrë mjaft kërkuese dhe eksploruese duket Marsela, karriera e së cilës sapo ka nisur dhe duket se ka nisë me këmbë të mbarë. Ajo nuk ka ngelur vetëm në kuadrin e kompeticionit, por ka vazhduar më tej me projekte të ndryshme muzikore. 

Fakti që është mjaft e kërkuar e bën atë të lumtur ndaj ajo kërkon që këtë gëzim ta ndaj me miqtë dhe fansat e saj në Facebook. 

“Nuk ka kënaqësi më të madhe, të gjesh telefonin dhe Facebook që në mëngjes, plot me mesazhe të bukura dhe inkurajuese nga fansa shqiptarë dhe italian, nga muzikant të mirëfilltë shqiptarë dhe italian. Kjo vlen më shumë se 100 sfida.

Nuk arrij t’ju shkruaj të gjithëve atëher ju falenderoj këtu të gjithëve nga zemra, më keni përkrahur gjithmon dhe unë gjithmon do t’ju jem mirënjohëse .Ua shpërblefsha me nota dhe melodi, LOVE ♥ Marsela”- shkruan ajo në statusin e saj në facebook. 

Suksese të mëtejshme Marsela!

http://www.standard.al/marsela-cibuk...-ndaj-fansave/

----------


## sirena_adria

_Artiste e mirefillte !  Uroj qe rrugetimi i saj artistik te jete sa me i gjate & sa me i suksesshem !_ 

Pikenisja e nje emocioni artistik oaz !

----------


## sirena_adria

Nje nga performancat me te paperseritshme te Voice of Albania !

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria

_Nga Voice of Albania ne Voice of Italy !_

----------


## sirena_adria

Me YLL se kurre ..... ne te dyja videot !

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria

Nje artiste e rralle & shume e talentuar ! Spikat ne çdo skene ! Magji !

----------


## sirena_adria

Ne 1 Jave -  2016

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria

Marsela , artiste ne çdo emision  ! 




Intervista ne min. 25

----------


## sirena_adria

Kur duket se garat mbarojne ......

----------


## sirena_adria

_2016  -  Marsela Çibukaj sërish me "The Voice of Italy"  ......  Projekti qe vijoi garen  (Foto)
_
http://www.gazetaexpress.com/roze/ma...455/?archive=1

----------


## sirena_adria

Miss Universe Albania 2017

----------


## sirena_adria

Marsela ne "Oxygen"

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------

